# tapepro short bazooka



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I want a short tapepro taper but i don't think they will bring them in due to the small market here. Maybe if a couple of other guys are interested tom g might make it happen. Have checked out the blue line and drywall master ones they sell in the u.s but by the time you pay postage and convert our ****ty dollar is a bit pricey. I also prefer to buy locally in case there are any warranty issues.


----------

